# [Solved] Unable to mount usb thumbdrive

## sendoh07

I have just recently installed Gentoo, however I was unable to mount my thumbdrive. I searched the forum for solutions, however none seem to be able to solve my problem. Currently, I found out that my thumbdrive is under 

```
/dev/uba1
```

 and mounting it by 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/uba1 /mnt/removable
```

 I got this error

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/uba1,

       missing code page or other error
```

Following that I ran 

```
dmesg | tail
```

 and this is what I got

```
VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev uba

FAT: invalid media value (0x00)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev uba

usb1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

usb1-3: new high speed usb device using echi_hcd and address 4

usb1-3: configuration #1 choosen from 1 choice

usb(1.4): GetMaxLUN returned 0, using 1 LUNs

 uba: uba1

Unable to load NLS charset cp347

FAT: codepage cp347 not found
```

Previously, I was able to mount my thumbdrive when I was using Gentoo Livecd 2006 using 

```
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/removable
```

 However, after compiling and installing the kernal, I was unable to mount my thumbdrive. Can anybody help me on this?Last edited by sendoh07 on Sun Jun 25, 2006 1:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forgotten1

This is just a hunch, but shouldn't the codepage be 437?

I suspect your issue is definitely related to you configuration of the kernel.  You'll want to review the filesystem and device sections of your kernel (pay attention to the USB section in particular).

You may find this link useful:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

----------

## troymc

Also, since it's showing up as a /dev/ubX device, this shows that you have built the Low Performance USB driver into your kernel (it's under device drivers --> block devices).

This driver interferes with the USB Mass Storage driver, so you probably don't really want to use it. 

(Unless you have a specific reason otherwise, of course.)

troymc

----------

## sendoh07

 *forgotten1 wrote:*   

> This is just a hunch, but shouldn't the codepage be 437?
> 
> I suspect your issue is definitely related to you configuration of the kernel.  You'll want to review the filesystem and device sections of your kernel (pay attention to the USB section in particular).
> 
> You may find this link useful:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

 

forgotten1, how can I change my codepage to 437? This is the first time I am using Gentoo, and also my first time compiling the kernel and gotten it to work, so pls forgive me for any questions which may seem wierd. 

troymc, you're right! I think I must have accidentally checked that option for Low Performance USB driver. 

Thanks a lot guys, I guess it will be back to the drawing board, cofiguring and compiling the kernel, but pls do tell me how to change the codepage, thanks!

----------

## forgotten1

Don't take offense, none was meant.  I just assumed you knew where to look.  Based on your initial post, it appeared you had some experience.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

```
File systems --->

  DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems --->

    (437) Default codepage for FAT
```

If you don't remember the rest of the commands for kernel configuration, please refer to the handbook.

----------

## sendoh07

In my original .config file for the kernel, the option for 

```
(437) Default codepage for FAT
```

 was already selected, however the problem is still there. Hence I tried adding in the codepage as a module for the Native Language in FileSystems, and the module could not be loaded. Now, I've just wiped out my Gentoo partition, and starting everything from scratch. Wish me luck!

p/s: sorrie about my previous post, it should be 

```
FAT: codepage cp437 not found
```

 instead of cp347, some typing mistakes there.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

